# Seerosen ,,umtopfen"



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

vor kurzer >Zeit war mein Mann mal im Teich und hat die kleinen Seerosen rausgeholt, die haben wir vor 2 Jahren eingesetzt da waren die Rhizome ca. 10x 10 cm... nun sind sie riesig....   trotzdem sind die Seerosen eher kümmerlich,   ich hatte sie eingesetzt in grössere Körbe, mit feinem Kies bedeckt....  

letztes Jahr sahen sie besser aus...   nun ist die Frage: soll ich die beiden eher in ne Kiste setzen ( hab da so ne Gitterbox im Auge)  mit Neubefüllung mit nem Düngekegel und Substrat    ( welches)     

denn das Rhizom schaut aus dem Kies ein gutes Stück raus...

ich denk so ,,freischwebend" das ist nix für die Pflänzchen..oder?

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

weiss einer was?


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Hallo Susanne,

verstehe ich das richtig, das das Rhizom aus dem Substrat heraus, ins freie Wasser wächst?

Das wäre nicht gut. Richtig ist es, wenn es über dem Substrat kriecht, wie eine Schlange . Deine Überlegung eine Gitterbox einzusetzen ist gut. Das Rhizom waagerecht ins Substrat Pflanzen (Achtung! nicht vollst#ndig einbuddeln, die Hälfte sollte heraus schauen) und das Substrat mit feinem Kies abdecken.

Als Substrat kannst du Rasenerde nehmen, d. h. mageren Gartenboden also nicht aus dem Stauden- od. Gemüsebeet,


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Super, Danke!   Mageren Boden haben wir eh hier


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Hallo Susanne,

so hab ich das Eintopfen gemacht:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603/page-10


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Hallo Mitch.. irgendwie seh ich da nix von getopften Seerosen...


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

sorry, hab den falschen link erwischt

gehe zu #435


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

ah, super, so ähnlich hatte ich das vor, das mit der Zeitung ist ne super Idee


----------



## frido (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Gartenerde? Ich dachte immer, Erde in jeglicher Form ist ein nogo im Teich??? Ich habe meine Seerose in ein Kies/ Sand Gemisch gepflanzt-allerdings sind die Blätter auch deutlich kleiner als angegeben und auf Blüten warte ich auch noch. (Rene Gerard) Als Starkzehrer kommt die Seerose sicher in Erde oder Schlamm besser-aber da immer von Erden im Teich abgeraten wird, kam das als Seerosensubstrat nicht in Frage.


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

ich denk, Blumenerde ( also das Zeug aus den Säcken) soll man nicht nehmen, magerer Mutterboden  sollte gehen...       wir fahren eh gleich noch in den Baumarkt, da guck ich nochmal nach ner grösseren Gitterbox....  dann pack ich beide Seerosen in eine Box...


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Seerosen sind Starkzehrer, deshalb Gartenerde (aber nur magere ohne Bestandteile die noch nicht verrottet sind). 

Deshalb werden auch Seerosen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Wasserpflanzen, gedüngt ausser man hat Wasserschweine im Teich, da ist es nicht nötig.


----------



## frido (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Jetzt muss ich noch einmal nachhaken-in welches Substrat pflanzt man am besten Seerosen? Habe dieses Frühjahr eine Rene Gerard in einen 10l Eimer mit Sand/Lehm Gemisch + 3 Düngekegel gesetzt. Die Seerose hat derzeit 6-oder 7 Blätter und treibt auch immer wieder mal neue nach. Allerdings werden die älteren Blätter auch gelb und gammeln dann ab. Von Blüten will ich ja gar nicht reden, wäre schon froh, wenn die Seerose so 1-2 qm Teichoberfläche mit frischen grünen Blättern bedeckt. Meine macht doch einen sehr mickrigen Eindruck. Ich ging bisher davon aus, das die Pflanze viellicht im ersten Jahr noch ordentlich anwachsen muß und vielleicht nächstes Jahr loslegt. Glaubt ihr, das in dem Sand/Lehm Gemisch die Seerose auch ordentlich wachsen, Blätter austreiben und vielleicht sogar blühen kann, oder sollte ich sie besser in Erde/Schlamm setzen?


----------



## hansa (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit fast reinem Ton gemacht (+ gelegentlicher Düngung), selbst in 3l Töpfen blühen die Exemplare reichlich.


----------



## frido (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Ton-naja, ein Versuch wäre es wert! Danke!

Könnte es trotz der Düngekegel in dem Sand/Lehm Gemisch zu Nährstoffmangel kommen und daher meine Blätter  nach ein paar Wochen absterben? Wie gesagt: -die Pflanze treibt ständig neue Blätter, da aber die alten dafür absterben, sieht "die Gute" leider ziemlich zerfleddert aus mit ihren paar Blättern.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Geduld, Geduld, Geduld 

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine "Fritz Junge" in Lehm-Sandgemisch mit Dünger, gepflanzt. Immer wenn sie ein neues Blatt bekan, starb ein altes ab, so das sie zum Ende gerade mal 6 Blätter und keine Blüten hatte.

Dieses Jahr ist sie richtig am durchstarten. Ordentlich Blattwerk, die erste Blüte schon vorbei und 5 am Nachschieben.

Also abwarten und den Teich genießen.


----------



## frido (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Das selbe Spiel wie bei mir! Na dann warte ich einfach mal bis nächstes Jahr. Geduld ist eigentlich nicht so meine Stärke...

LG

Andreas


----------



## niri (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Hallo Andreas,

Lehm/Sand + 3 Düngerkegel bieten meiner Meinung nach deiner Seerose genung Nahrung. Hast du die Pflanze nicht zufällig zu tief gepflanzt (die Triebspitze mit Erde bedeckt)? Wie tief hast du sie stehen? Viellecht haben die Wurzeln auch den Dünger noch nicht erreicht.

LG
Ina


----------



## frido (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*

Nee-zu tief steht sie nicht. Substrat bis Wasseroberfläche knappe 60 cm! Laut Verkäufer steht sie gut zwischen 40-100 cm. Das mit der Triebspitze kann sein, das wusste ich nicht beim einpflanzen. Aber da sie ja ständig Blätter treibt, wird sie doch ihr Rhizom auch dahin schieben wo es ihr am besten gefällt-oder ist das einpflanzen mit freier Triebspitze so elementar wichtig...?

Ich habe leider


----------



## niri (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ,,umtopfen"*



frido schrieb:


> Nee-zu tief steht sie nicht. Substrat bis Wasseroberfläche knappe 60 cm! Laut Verkäufer steht sie gut zwischen 40-100 cm. Das mit der Triebspitze kann sein, das wusste ich nicht beim einpflanzen. Aber da sie ja ständig Blätter treibt, wird sie doch ihr Rhizom auch dahin schieben wo es ihr am besten gefällt-oder ist das einpflanzen mit freier Triebspitze so elementar wichtig...?
> 
> Ich habe leider



Da ich meine Seerosen immer so pflanze, dass die Triebspitze ganz frei bleibt, kann ich aus Erfahrung nich sagen, wie die Seerose reagiert, wenn sie zu tief im Substrat sitzt. Es wird aber in allen Seerosenbüchern und Internet-Pflanzanleitungen immer darauf hingewiesen, dass die Triebspitze nicht von Erde bedeckt werden darf, weil das der Pflanze schaden kann bis zum Absterben. 
Das ständige Einziehen der Blätter kann ein Zeichen für Nährstoffmangel sein, das wundert mich allerdings, denn du hast deiner Pflanze eigentlich genug Nahrung zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------

